# [App/Free]CameraAce - Photo Collections smart phone photo effect organize manage edit



## clubjins (Apr 29, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 









Name : CameraAce (CameraAce - Photo Collections)
Category : photo, camera
Price : free

Developer : Tecace software
OS : Over 4.0
Store : Android market/Samsung apps
Detail info : https://play.google.....ameraace&hl=ko
Video : 



HomePage : http://www.cameraace.net/

Facebook : https://www.facebook...meraAce?fref=ts

*Are you smart? Be smarter with CameraAce!! *

Description
It is a great application that you want to apply the effect to easily manage photos and preset camera settings (Photography Theme). (Smart photo album)

You can ease to share and manage your photo(s),, wonderful drawing mode and effects, frames, collages and slide shows.

Easy photo management, viewing, sharing, and cool effects, and much more that the camera can be done at the Ace.

Try to install now. Don't forget the great and powerful smart widget for photography theme!!

★★★★★ One of the most liked Camera & Photo apps in Samsung S-suggest
Choose a preset Photography Theme before you snap a photo and CameraAce will take it from there. In other word, 'Image batch processing'.
After you take a photo, CameraAce will automatically apply your theme's preset photo effects and organize them for easy navigation. Now you can sit back and enjoy your photo collections in slideshow mode, which beautifully displays your photos to the background music of your choosing.
When you fire up CameraAce, you will be presented with a photo workbench with multiple cameras, each with different settings suitable for whatever subjects you would like to photograph. The default Photography Themes include:
• "Family" Camera with the Glow filter, Stacked Frame and 'Lasting Memories' background music. Create 'Family photo collection'.
• "Food" Camera with indoor HDR landscape filter, Polaroid frame and 'Sweet & Lovable' background music. Create 'Food photo collection'.
• "Landscape" Camera with HDR landscape filter, DoubleNet frame and 'Something Wonderful' background music. Create 'Landscape photo collection'.

You can edit the default themes or create your own Photography Theme. You can also edit and manage where each camera's photos are saved. For example, you can create "Me" Camera( or self camera, portrait camera) and collect photos.

※ CameraAce is optimized for use with Samsung's S Pen. In addition to adding hand-written annotations to your photos, you can use your S Pen to hover over onscreen elements to view full-size previews and photo details.
[CameraAce Features]
◎ Pre-organize your photos: Before taking a shot, choose an appropriate Photography Theme to automatically edit and organize your photo.
- Create and manage your own Photography Theme settings: assign a specific filter, frame, save location and background music for each camera type.
- 4 Camera widgets are provided: the widget allows you to quickly launch one of your preset Photography themes.
◎ Enhanced photo filters/effects/collage editor - Don't forget to check out the 3 different 'HDR' effects
◎ Scribble on your photos with various pen effects - Even without S-pen, you can draw or scribble on your photo with when using Samsung devices running Android 4.0+.
◎ Slideshow mode with pan and zoom effect as well as background music - bring out the beauty in your photo galleries
◎ Photo frame with caption feature - Don't forget to leave an annotation on your photos.
◎ Organize (delete, and move) and manage your photos with CamerAce's photo management tools.
Keywords : Pre-organize, photo Manager, filters, Photo organizer, Collage, HDR, effect, sharing, picture, camera widget, camera, organize, s-pen, Samsung Galaxy Note, free, Slideshow, workbench, Polaroid, scribble, annotation, samsung, caption, Image batch processing, collection, Photo collection, self camera, portrait cameraMore info or video : http://www.CameraAce.net

Screenshot

<Photography theme>










<Paint brush>








Google play store

< google play store >
https://play.google.....ameraace&hl=ko

< QR Code>

http://qrfree.kaywa....=h...aace&hl=ko


----------



## clubjins (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you for interesting.







I hope It makes your life more lovely with CameraAce


----------

